# Surface Detail - book signing.



## Heffers (Sep 16, 2010)

WEDNESDAY 3rd NOVEMBER 12.30pm
*HEFFERS, CAMBRIDGE*

Iain M. Banks

Come and meet Iain who will be signing copies and greeting fans 
for the release of his latest Culture novel 

 'Surface Detail'



*Heffers*, 
 20 Trinity Street, 
 Cambridge CB2 1TY
 01223 568568
 blackwells.co.uk​


----------

